# Water Heater - Setting temperature



## lupien (May 4, 2008)

Hi,

I want to bring the temperature of my oil water heater but I can't figure out how...  I have a weird aquastat (or temperature control) that has both a high and low limit dial each having 2 needles to adjust.  Here is a picture of it.  *Click here*

There is an aluminum and brass needle on each dial.  This model is a White-Rodgers controller model# 11C30-14.  I checked their website but that model number isn't there.

Can anyone help me adjust the heat setting properly?  The water is so hot here that I think its just too much (it will burn you) and I could save oil by turning it down.

Thanks

Lucien


----------



## guyod (May 5, 2008)

is this your boiler or a seperate hot water heater? it is already set on the low side. look for a mixing valve. you may have a small pipe connecting the hot and cold water pipes(pipes coming in and out of the HW Heater) with a valve on it . If you have something like this open this valve a little. its a blind adjustment so make small adjustments and test it.


----------



## glennjanie (May 6, 2008)

Welcome Lupien:
Your low limit is set on the same temp as the high limit. The low limit should be lowered to 110* which makes it 20* lower than the high limit. Yes it would save you more oil by giving the burner a chance to rest while the temp drops by 20* rather than short cycling.

The brass needle points to the setting you desire while the aluminum needle is the limit to what the brass one can be set. I think you will find that the aluminum needle can't be moved, but rather is the manufacturer's safety stop.
Glenn


----------

